# ECC Gladesmen and Gheenoe lt25 stability



## FullMetalCoat (Mar 31, 2015)

Can anyone who has had experience with these two boats please comment on their stability? Im in the market on a micro skiff and I am stuck between these two hulls.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Depends on what your definition of stability. 

Long story short, if you are considering a Gman or a Gheenoe and you are questioning stability, you might want to consider wet testing one. I think you will be surprised.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Only owned a Gman but have fished from a LT several times. There's honestly a huge difference in stability between the two. The Gman is a niche style super skinny rig with a bottom that is rounded similar to a canoe. It takes a while to get use to it. The LT on the other hand, has more of a flat bottom style and I wouldn't hesitate to jump on the platform and pole for the day. Again, two completely different rigs..


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't forget the HUGE price Difference !


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> Don't forget the HUGE price Difference !


Not necessarily true. The Gman is no longer in production and a used one can be had for around 7-8k bmt. Used LT's are often in the 6-7k range. Not much difference if you ask me. Plus, this thread is about stability and not price :


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Don't forget the HUGE price Difference !


Although, there should be a HUGE difference in price... there isn't. The only HUGE difference, is in quality and performance. If you want a skiff, that is the epitome of an ultra-shallow TPS, then the Gman is the clear winner. If you don't really need something technical, quiet and prefer a more user-friendly platform... than the lt25 may be the better choice. 
I don't see anything between the 2 that is really comparable, besides the closeness in cost. But, IMO, they are 2 completely different animals. Targeted at 2 completely type of anglers. I know which one I would own, and which one I would never even consider owning.

To the OP. The lt25 is the more stable platform. If stability is your only concern. Then your decision is an easy one. If it's just one of your main concerns, you should list any other concerns you may have. So others here, can give you a better understanding of the differences between the two.


----------



## "RockyG" (Aug 3, 2014)

Haters got to hate I suppose. 

I mean what kind of moron does buy one of those Geenoeeee things. ( I like mine......I must be an unwashed idiot)


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Haters got to hate I suppose.
> 
> I mean what kind of moron does buy one of those Geenoeeee things.   ( I like mine......I must be an unwashed idiot)


Wow... I didn't mean to hurt anyone's feelings. I apologize, for upsetting the gheenoe community. I wasn't hating on them. That's great, if you enjoy your gheenoe. There are allot of people who do. They have a strong following for a reason. They appeal to a certain kind of angler/boater. As does the Gman and ECS. 
I also, don't re-call saying anyone is a moron or idiot, for owning one. I just simply stated, I would never own one. Calm down... it's just my opinion.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I know the Gladesman is well liked by a lot of people but I don't really get the appeal. It seems like it has a narrow beam and although it's a mile long I'd rather have some extra width than length for the stability. Gheenoe LT25s are very stable, no worries there. Fit an finish won't be as good as the Gladesman but you could probably buy a new Gheenoe for what a used Gladesman will cost since they seem sought after.


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

cant comment on gman, but the my gheenoe(which just sold) was great. super stable and a great fishing platform...one downside I can think of off the top of my head is how small of poling platforms they put on the gman. my LT had a full sized platform...you can also DEFINITELY fish three out of a gheenoe LT, not sure about the gman


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Spanking Brand New Lt-25 = $2300 try to by any new Gladesman for that 

Then on the other hand try to buy a bare Lt ... NOT likely to happen either ...


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

I priced out an LT25 with front and rear decks and poling platform and it was 4660 without a trailer or engine. That's brand new but by the time you add a trailer and an engine you'll probably be very close to what you could get a used gladesmen for even if you found some good deals on an engine and a trailer. 

As far as the two boats go, I haven't been on either but the gladesmen looks like it has a better finish and is much better if you're spending 95% of your time extremely shallow sight fishing. If you plan on spending more of your time doing other fishing or with kids or people who don't fish that often, then the LT25 may be a better choice


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Only owned a Gman but have fished from a LT several times. There's honestly a huge difference in stability between the two. The Gman is a niche style super skinny rig with a bottom that is rounded similar to a canoe. It takes a while to get use to it. The LT on the other hand, has more of a flat bottom style and I wouldn't hesitate to jump on the platform and pole for the day. Again, two completely different rigs..


I owned a Gman and don't miss it. If stability is a big factor you will be very disappointed with one. IMHO build quality is not a big issue. Treated properly both would serve you well.


----------

